# Hemorrhoids



## Grennor

*
i'M living in Pattaya, can anyone direct me to a Pharmacy that sells DESITIN....or ...HEM-EEZ, all Pharmacys i've tried only sell Thai creams, if not available in Thailand, is it possible to put on order ? any help would be greatly appreciated.......Cheers Grennor::*


----------



## path9

*Hemmorhoids*



Grennor said:


> *
> i'M living in Pattaya, can anyone direct me to a Pharmacy that sells DESITIN....or ...HEM-EEZ, all Pharmacys i've tried only sell Thai creams, if not available in Thailand, is it possible to put on order ? any help would be greatly appreciated.......Cheers Grennor::*


*
Make yourself an herbal tincture of the hottest cayenne peppers that you can get.
Take 2 dropperfulls after each meal and you will get relief within a week.Also SSKI
(potassium iodide liquid) with water will do the same thing.Use a search engine to locate a protocol.Curezone can probably help.*


----------



## Grennor

path9 said:


> Make yourself an herbal tincture of the hottest cayenne peppers that you can get.
> Take 2 dropperfulls after each meal and you will get relief within a week.Also SSKI
> (potassium iodide liquid) with water will do the same thing.Use a search engine to locate a protocol.Curezone can probably help.


Thanks for your reply to my problem Path,it's much appreciated. Grennor.:clap2:


----------



## path9

*You are welcome*



Grennor said:


> Thanks for your reply to my problem Path,it's much appreciated. Grennor.:clap2:


You can get more information from the web.
mike


----------



## PhuketJim

*Chocolate Liquid*



Grennor said:


> *
> i'M living in Pattaya, can anyone direct me to a Pharmacy that sells DESITIN....or ...HEM-EEZ, all Pharmacys i've tried only sell Thai creams, if not available in Thailand, is it possible to put on order ? any help would be greatly appreciated.......Cheers Grennor::*


*

Mate, you don;t need a Pharm. Head to tops and get some chocolate for Icecream Ha a BG douse your bum and massage the little ******s away. When you are ready for advanced treatment you cna get a prostrate massage and tuck the little ****** back in where they belong.... Now that is a Thai remedy*


----------



## Grennor

PhuketJim said:


> Mate, you don;t need a Pharm. Head to tops and get some chocolate for Icecream Ha a BG douse your bum and massage the little ******s away. When you are ready for advanced treatment you cna get a prostrate massage and tuck the little ****** back in where they belong.... Now that is a Thai remedy


Not quite sure how i should answer that reply Jim, but it sure seems like a sweet answer to me. Cheers Grennor


----------

